# Drills



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am bored. So what do you guys use for your drill? Do you like it? Really it is all a ruse so I can see who is turning and burning the B&D 7.0 lol 

Here is what I bought last week.

This is what it replaced. I have had this drill for about nine years and it is just under powered so I figured it was time for a new one plus I wanted the hammer drill setting. 

Bought two new batteries for it last year and for the price of the batteries I could of got a new 18v but not an xrp what ever the hell that is so I just stuck with the timex. 

Around the first of the year it took a fall of a couple stories and busted the plastic piece between the shaft and trigger but it still works perfectly. Now it lost it's job. lol I hope the new one can last as long as this one has.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Shoot, you just want to check out Pauls festool drill. You festool junkie Sean. 

Hitachi drill and a Dewalt impact.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shoot, you just want to check out Pauls festool drill. You festool junkie Sean.
> 
> Hitachi drill and a Dewalt impact.


I saved Paul's pic on my comp and drool over it late at night when I am half in the bag.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Never had a real need for a drill when I was painting, well maybe for mixing paints. But back then it was corded or nothing.

Now I use a corded one to mix paste (I doubt a battery operated one has enough amp-hours for my needs.)

What DO you use a drill for?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Never had a real need for a drill when I was painting, well maybe for mixing paints. But back then it was corded or nothing.
> 
> Now I use a corded one to mix paste (I doubt a battery operated one has enough amp-hours for my needs.)
> 
> What DO you use a drill for?


Coconuts.......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Never had a real need for a drill when I was painting, well maybe for mixing paints. But back then it was corded or nothing.
> 
> Now I use a corded one to mix paste (I doubt a battery operated one has enough amp-hours for my needs.)
> 
> What DO you use a drill for?


I have a corded drill for mixing, unless it is something pretty thin. Then I use my drywall gun for drywall screws. 

When banging out NC I use the drill for hinges, in repaint situations I am pulling door handles, hand rails, address plates and all that crap.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Coconuts.......


Hard to resist the crude joke...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have a corded drill for mixing, unless it is something pretty thin. Then I use my drywall gun for drywall screws.
> 
> When banging out NC I use the drill for hinges, in repaint situations I am pulling door handles, hand rails, address plates and all that crap.


So basically as a screw driver. Talking to my bro about such things (the woodworking bro, not the computer geek bro), he raves about his Bosch screw driver (at least I think it was a Bosch) Says the torque is really great and battery superb and easier to maneuver than a full size drill. That's my concern with a drill, it's big and bulky and will not fit in a pocket

I gotta replace my decades old B&D screw driver sometime and was wondering which way to go.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Hard to resist the crude joke...


which I just turned into a crude joke in my mind


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Ive got a makita 18v lithium ion, i like it and its pretty light. Unless im constantly drilling, the batteries charge quicker than i can blow through them. Use it for everything, from mixing, to drilling to pulling/setting screws, drilling.

I do like the looks of that dewalt though, hammer drill is a nice feature.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> So basically as a screw driver. Talking to my bro about such things (the woodworking bro, not the computer geek bro), he raves about his Bosch screw driver (at least I think it was a Bosch) Says the torque is really great and battery superb and easier to maneuver than a full size drill. That's my concern with a drill, it's big and bulky and will not fit in a pocket
> 
> I gotta replace my decades old B&D screw driver sometime and was wondering which way to go.


A lot of the times it is a screw driver but I do all kinds of stuff and then there is the around the house stuff. 

Surely you are not suggesting I bought a 300 dollar screw driver.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Surely you are not suggesting I bought a 300 dollar screw driver.


now THAT would be a crude joke


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You oughta see what I use around the home, it would embarrass a DIY'er. I basically have to have VERY long extension cords for serious drilling and screwing.

If I every did invest, I'd get an awesome drill, like yours, and a good driver. There are so many places I get into where a drill will not fit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Ive got a makita 18v lithium ion, i like it and its pretty light. Unless im constantly drilling, the batteries charge quicker than i can blow through them. Use it for everything, from mixing, to drilling to pulling/setting screws, drilling.
> 
> I do like the looks of that dewalt though, hammer drill is a nice feature.


The ions are suppose to charge faster and not have much trickle down in power when they are dying. 

For this drill the hammer drill feature was 20 bucks more than without it. No brainer for me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The ions are suppose to charge faster and not have much trickle down in power when they are dying.
> 
> For this drill the hammer drill feature was 20 bucks more than without it. No brainer for me.


Li-ions do hold their charges well, very low rate of self discharge. The main problem with them is they can not stand abuse. Overcharging fries them quickly as does over discharge.

Ni-Cads, although useless to hold a charge, take LOTS of abuse. AND their low internal resistance enables them to put out some FREAKISH amps when serious torque is needed.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> The ions are suppose to charge faster and not have much trickle down in power when they are dying.
> 
> For this drill the hammer drill feature was 20 bucks more than without it. No brainer for me.


Part of the reason i bought it. You probably dont have to worry about it as you are not in new england, but i know some guys that swear in cold weather..they dont have as much power as a NiCD and dont charge as well.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Part of the reason i bought it. You probably dont have to worry about it in new england, but i know some guys that swear in cold weather..they dont have as much power as a NiCD and dont charge as well.



It's funny, when li-ions first became more popular for tools, it was said they are better in the cold than Ni-cads, but as the years have progressed and some real world reports come in, the truth is being known. They do NOT perform as well in the cold. It's the internal resistance. What gives them a long shelf life (higher internal resistance) also prevents the flow of electrons in the cold. 

And no battery charges as well in the cold. but then again, after some hard use, what battery is NOT warm, or even hot as I have seen some Ni-cads get. Son Jake and I dabbled briefly with electric RC cars. After a full bore run, those battery packs could start a fire. :thumbup:


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Love my Panasonic Cordless!:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shoot, you just want to check out Pauls festool drill. You festool junkie Sean.
> 
> Hitachi drill and a Dewalt impact.


I sleep with it under my pillow at night and whisper sweet nothings.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I sleep with it under my pillow at night and whisper sweet nothings.



another crude joke mentally forming


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> another crude joke mentally forming


I expect nothing less Bill.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a sweet new drill Sean. I still have an older corded drywall gun, but mostly use my DeWalt cordless when I'm hanging drywall now. Been wanting to get a hammer drill for those odd occasions when I need one, but haven't desperately needed one yet. Will most likely wait till my DeWalt dies.

Have you used it yet? If so, how do you like it?

Here's some of my baby's.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sean

We run 3 drills on our crew. Dewalt, Makita, and another one. We have had to bore hundreds of spindle batches recently for hanging to spray. I prefer a good power to weight ratio and I like to be able to clip it to my belt without my pants falling down. 

We also use them a ton on exterior. Always pulling shutters, gutters and stuff. And stuff.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For most painter tasks, I highly recommend the milwaukee m12 series. Perfect size. We send the cheap, small built in battery power tools for exterior only shutter removal stuff, but once those die, more m12's.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm using a Milwaukee M18 Li-ion and I love it. I would like to try one of the small cordless screwdrivers on the market though. It seems like that would be perfect for most of the tasks my cordless currently does.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sean
> 
> We run 3 drills on our crew. Dewalt, Makita, and another one. We have had to bore hundreds of spindle batches recently for hanging to spray. I prefer a good power to weight ratio and I like to be able to clip it to my belt without my pants falling down.
> 
> We also use them a ton on exterior. Always pulling shutters, gutters and stuff. And stuff.


Out of the three which one is honestly the best? I don't mean which one should be the best because it cost most and has a sweet label but for power, battery length and quick charging times? 


I have used that new drill once for a second, I am going to take it back and get the new deal they have out now, which is the same drill plus a 1/4" impact gun. Same price but instead of a hard case it has a bag which is fine as I am not worried about the case. So I will essentially trade the case for the impact gun. This is the sale right now.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

When we were in Joplin, Dewalt brought out a ton of their new stuff. The 20V stuff is just freaking amazing. I have a video of me putting in a 10" TimberLock screw into a pressure treated post (think telephone pole) that were the supporting structure for the playground we built. It was effortless.

I have the hammer drill Sean, I have an extra couple batteries also. I used in on the last job, burnt through a couple batteries but man do they last long, and man does that thing have some serious torque! New movie I am making has us using it in there.

Pretty damn cool Sean.. I would love to see your (man this sounds bad) equipment


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love the excuse to buy a new tool, but tell me, what is the purpose of a hammer drill? I understand they are good for drilling into masonry, but I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've need that.

Do they act like an impact drive for releasing stubborn or rusted screws? 

Convince me I need one, PLEASE.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh you need one alright. They're good for tacking your paper up before glue.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I just looked at the link posted by workaholic and drooled a little bit... I like toys.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill..

I am not by the book when it comes to what I like or don't like. But when it comes down to it, if you get into a situation where say.. you are drilling into a knot, or trying to set a screw and a knot is in the way.. it will power right through it. Think of an impact gun. What it does is tighten till it hits resistance.. when it DOES hit resistance.. it slightly "hits" allowing there to be a more powerful yet gentle "hit" to finesse the bolt or screw past the point where it is binding up. 

If you have ever worked in automotive or any "metal" work where you were loosening and tightening bolts.. this is extremely important. Those small blows will keep the bolt or screw turning when a normal drill would stop.

Man I don't know how to explain it really.. other than when other drills want to give up, this one keeps going.. and when it has trouble.. it will hammer (once selected) to give lil blows to keep it moving past the point where it does not want to turn.

Bill for my setup (drill and 3 bats) you are looking around $600.00 

I will try to take some pics this weekend of mine. Oh and I have a firestorm 14 or 12 v that just wont die, a couple corded of different brands, and some Hitachi 12v'ers I got last year for like $35.00/per.. and they are good too.. not same class or league as the Dewalt 20v though.

And I used to HATE Dewalt


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 5 year old 14v Milwaukee drill and hammer drill set. The batteries are still close to new for holding a charge. I have framed basements, sheds, a few decks and sheds, two gazebos, used it with a dimpler for drywall in a pinch, set door jambs, drilled out a billion locksets, a dozen or storm doors, even more exterior doors. If it died tomorrow I would buy another without looking at the price. I could't count how many towel bars, toilet roll holders, mirrors we have drilled for, hinge replacements etc.... We use drill almost everyday painting. I used a corded Makita 6000 rpm screw gun for drywall and a 500 rpm Dewalt mixer for mud.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bill, a hammer drill is more multipurpose than just for concrete, a lot of guys use them in their framing and Room covered it pretty well. 

Also I traded them out this afternoon, I now have the hammer drill and the impact gun in a soft case, had to pull out my phone and show them the online deal though as it was listed in the store at 349.00.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I sleep with it under my pillow at night and whisper sweet nothings.


 Fall fest asleep!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at this hot number.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Kate Upton of cordless drivers?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The Kate Upton of cordless drivers?


You got it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I supply the trucks and trailers with the DeWalt Li-ion combo kits of the impact driver and the 3/8 driver. HD under $200 bucks and they can take a beating.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Bill..
> 
> f you get into a situation where say.. you are drilling into a knot, or trying to set a screw and a knot is in the way.. it will power right through it.



Thanks. So it does act like a manual impact driver for some stuff. I've done enough automotive and motorcycle maintenance and repairs before all the computerized crap. I sill own my manual impact driver and understand the concept. Your knot example gives me something to relate to.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I take along a 12v DW for removal of hinges etc etc, although also bought the 18v DW hammer. I like the little light feature :thumbup: though can't imagine when I would use it at work. Hubby was jealous 

For mixing paint its an electric B&D.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> I take along a 12v DW for removal of hinges etc etc, although also bought the 18v DW hammer. I like the little light feature :thumbup: though can't imagine when I would use it at work. Hubby was jealous
> 
> For mixing paint its an electric B&D.


Keep using the 12v, the last thing we want to see on you is beefy arms. :whistling2:


----------

